# Weather for 'Black Forest' region late Sept ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of going to the Black Forest region end of this month [Sept] for a couple of week trip . . any idea what weather we can expect ?
[  not planned anything yet so its either there or maybe Amsterdam


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

I have often been in Strasbourg (just over the River) in late September and October and have been pleasantly hot! I think it was about 2008 and the temperature on the way back from Italy was 33 degrees when we stopped at Obernai.

Russell


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dont know about the weather in Oct

but we thought it was beautiful

Surreal 

Aldra


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are down along the mosel for a long weekend Wednesday / Sunday at the end of the month. Unless it snows, anything is better than what we've had in recent weeks.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

>> THIS << is a link to the September monthly averages in Freiburg, which is in / near the Black Forest. 11°C - 18°C at the end of the month, which dips to 9°C - 15°C by mid-October.

Gerald


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

With Gerald and Annie on this one. Check out the Kaiserstuhl area which is near Freiburg - supposedly the warmest area in Germany. Great wines too. We've just added a stellplatz to the database near the pretty town of Endingen. We had excellent weather a week ago.

If the weather isn't great, Bad Duerrheim has a fab spa and value fir money stellplatz.

Hope you enjoy your trip.

Susan


----------

